# Fly Fishing Trout Ohio



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are some videos of some action lately!! Please go to my YouTube and check out my other Fly Fishing Videos please subscribe and like I will upload multiplie videos every week


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Great videos! Made the trip down there for the first time this weekend and had a blast.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks! And yeah! It's great!


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Might have to get back there soon, its been a little while. Usually I just drive the extra half hour down to clear fork for the browns, but since its just been stocked I think I need to pay apple a visit.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool vids. You should switch your reel to be left hand retrieve so you don't have to switch the rod to your other hand, it also lets you fight the bigger fish with your dominant hand. Just an observation.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------

